# Excitement is Wearing Off. :(



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyway, In 24 days time i'll be getting a hedgehog. He will be my first hedgehog. I was really looking forward to the hedgehog when I didn't know the sex and the breeder didn't know either until the 3rd week or so. Then after i heard the sex i was really bummed about it for some reason. I guess my heart was really hoping for a girl, but i'm trying to get my excitement back.

Another reason my excitement is less now is because i didn't get it tomorrow. when i order something that will take more then week or so, my excitement goes away, which is the thing now. 

Any tips? 
i went shopping already for him, but it's still not back. .


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If the excitement is already wearing off when you don't even have him yet, it sounds to me like a hedgehog is not something you really and truly want. 

This often happens with people and is why most breeders have a waiting list. Often just waiting a few weeks or month and people realize they really aren't that interested. Sounds like this is what is happening with you.


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree, it sounds like you need to re-thinkl this. I had my heart set on a girl two but when I found out Milo was a boy my excitment did not go away at all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

i have been thinking about it, and to tell you the truth i am still excited. . 
i've been coming on here hoping somebody will post new photos of their hedgie.
I'm counting down the days and getting ready little by little which is helping. I always wanted a
hedgehog. . But i guess my excitement is not there as much because of the stuff going on here at home but don't worry as the date gets nearby i'll be running around excited again. .


----------



## dragonfly3007 (Feb 14, 2010)

I had a guinea pig several years ago that I loved with all my heart. She was the best guinea pig anyone could ask for. She got very sick and I nursed her all the way through her illness, but in the end she obviously died. I got a couple more guinea pigs after her but they didn't have that same special quality that she had. She was 1 in a million.

I've been missing her recently so I started doing research on pets I could adopt that would have similar personality attributes. I wanted something that would be cuddly but also curious and playful, something that I could keep in her old cage and that would have loads of personality just like she did. All my research led me to.. HEDGEHOGS! 

I just got my little hedgie on Saturday and she's exactly what I was looking for. No one will ever replace my guinea pig, but now that I have Aribelle, no one will replace her either! I'm sure you already know this since your username is hedgehogs4ever, but they're really amazing pets. Boy or girl, your hedgie will be an amazing little addition to your life.

Here's a couple of pictures of Bellie for you (since you said you wanted new pictures!):

















:mrgreen:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You can always tell the breeder that you think it'd be best to wait a bit to become a bit more prepared, and wait for a later litter. That way you have more time to research and make absolutely sure that you want a hedgie- this commitment is for many years, and not cheap. If you decide that maybe a hedgie isn't best for you right now, the breeder will be glad to have the hedgie not become a just a chore for you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

another reason is that i never saw a hedgehog up close before like held one or anything.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

In that case, you should probably visit the breeder first for a test run. Hold a hedgehog, see if you enjoy it. It could be that hedgehogs just aren't the pet for you. Perhaps getting a chance to meet one up close and hold him/her will help you decide.


----------



## littleblacktutu (Feb 2, 2010)

If not maybe try a ferret. i love ferrets. You can play with them, and they will play back! I love my hedgie tho. Alot less work then a ferret tho, or at least thats what i think. But i do miss having carpet sharks around hiding my keys!!


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

IMO you shouldn't get a hedgehog. Gender and color shouldn't matter, but they obviously do to you. 

Ask yourself this. On this board, you read all the cute stories about sweet, cuddly hedgehogs who like interaction with people. What are you going to do if you get one of the hedgehogs who quill at 8 weeks and hate being held? Hate interaction with humans? 

Because that's always a risk. There is no guarantee that you won't get a bitey, grumpy bundle of quills who'd rather die than unball in your hand.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If you have never seen or held a hedgehog, I think you need to spend some time with one prior to making the commitment. Not only spend time with a friendly one but also with one who wants nothing to do with you and remains in a quilled poppy ball the whole time you try to interact with it. Consider also, you may get a biter. 

As Hedgemom has pointed out, not all hedgehogs are sweet and cuddly and friendly and until the hedgehog is finished quilling, you really have no clue what the personality of the hedgehog will end up like. Yes, getting a well socialized baby the chances of a nice adult are better but no guarantee. Also, from all you have said about the breeder, she doesn't sound like one who is going to work with you nor does she have much experience herself to fall back on. When one doesn't have any experience themselves, they can't be of much help. 

It sounds to me like you are excited about a new pet but are not as excited about it being a hedgehog as you should be.


----------



## allisonsnickers (Sep 13, 2009)

I know that right before (like, in town buying his cage supplies and stuff) meeting Dewey, I started having second thoughts. But when the breeder brought Dewey and his brother out to me, I fell in love with him. Hahahaha. It sounds like I was getting married, but I guess that's kind of what it's like. You really have to be _committed_ to a hedgehog. You can't let them go a few nights without holding them. I did that once because the stress of having my boyfriend in basic, too much homework, and marching band (I beat a senior for section leader and she was being ridiculous) made me so tired that I passed out right after finishing my homework. When I finally went to pick him up either he looked sad or my guilt made me imagine it.

Either way, you should probably meet your soon-to-be hedgehog before you buy him and see if you feel that way too if you feel like it'll push you to ultimate I-want-a-hedgie-ness.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree will Allison on her point of being available to socialize with your hedgie regularly. I notice with mine a personality shift after even one night without socialization that's she's more 'sooky' if you will. Even when I come back from a trip, where I have a sitter who's been regularly playing with her, I notice she's a bit of a sad hog. It goes away, but takes more dedication, attention and cuddle time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

i am getting my hedgie in 15 days and counting. I am now, very excited as i bought the last few things i needed and saw a lot of great stuff (too bad i'm broke, and can only afford the neccesary stuff at the time). I do have emergency money for vet but that is clearly for VET care if need be. 

I am self-employed so i have enough time on my hands when not working to socialize with the hedgie.


----------

